# Wo Gibt es noch Steckerlfische aus der Donau



## ribisehl (25. April 2006)

Hallo hat jemand eine gute Adresse ,Donaufische auf den Grill ist doch was anderes als Makrelle aber wo gibts das ? Petri Heil und danke für infos Franz..


----------



## Dorschi (25. April 2006)

*AW: Wo Gibt es noch Steckerlfische aus der Donau*

Kann mich erinnern, daß ich bei Wien welche gegessen habe, als ich vor 8 Jahren den Donauradwanderweg langgeradelt bin. War eine Holzbude direkt am Radwanderweg. Aber ob´s die noch gibt?


----------



## mikemolto (25. April 2006)

*AW: Wo Gibt es noch Steckerlfische aus der Donau*

Steckerlfische; hm. fand ich vor längerer Zeit beim Österreichurlaub total gut.
Welchen Fisch nimmt man eigendlich dafür ???


----------



## gismowolf (25. April 2006)

*AW: Wo Gibt es noch Steckerlfische aus der Donau*

Servus Ribisehl!
Gegenüber von Aschach in Feldkirchen !Also,wenn Du von Aschach über die Donaubrücke fährst,die erste Seitenstraße rechts,dann unter der Brücke durch
in Richtung DOKW Aschach donauaufwärts bis zum 1.Wirtshaus am rechten Straßenrand!Bei Wochenendbetrieb im Sommer werden auch im Kiosk direkt am Donauufer Steckerlfische gebraten!
Den nächste Kiosk mit Steckerlfischen gibts am rechten Donauufer ,wenn man von Aschasch  nach Brandstatt in Richtung Eferding fährt!


----------



## ribisehl (26. April 2006)

*AW: Wo Gibt es noch Steckerlfische aus der Donau*

Hallo danke für die Infos ,für Steckerlfische werden hauptsächlich Makrelen genomen aber auch jeder andere Fisch ,besonders Donaufische sind eine Delikatesse leider gibt es die selten darum meine frage ,ich bin ja nicht weit von der Donau entfernt Wohnort ist Waldkirchen am wesen das ist für nicht Ortskundige etwa 30km Donauabwärts von Passau Fische meistens am rechten Donauufer abwärts von Wesenufer bis Schlögen meistens fange ich Barsche wären auch lecker zum Grillen werde mir in diesen jahr den Grill einmall ans Wasser mitnehmen ,gibt es den was schöneres als an einen lauen Sommerabend wen sich die Sonne im Westen für den Tag Verabschiedet der Donaustrom silbrig glänzt und einige Freunde ein Lagerfeuer es sind die schönsten Stunden im Leben allen Petri Heill und alles gute Franz....


----------



## gismowolf (26. April 2006)

*AW: Wo Gibt es noch Steckerlfische aus der Donau*

Servus Franz!
Als man bei uns in OÖ noch mit dem Daubel fischen durfte(in NÖ ist das heute
noch üblich !!),hatte ich meine 7m Zille mit 4x4m Krandaubel im ersten Becken oberhalb von Schlögen liegen.Flußaufwärts kam ich bis Engelszell und flußabwärts bis unterhalb Haibach bzw.Inzell.Bis der Treppelweg zum Radwanderweg ausgebaut wurde,war ich meist bei der Wiese oberhalb Inzell.
Hab da mit Freunden meist von Freitag nachmittags bis Sonntag früh gezeltet
und geangelt.Da haben wir extrem viele Zingel,Blaunasen und auch Zander und Aale gefangen.Am Lagerfeuer bzw.Grill wurden Steckerlfische köstlich zubereitet.Damals gabs noch die heilige Ruhe am Fluß,was ja dann durch den Radtourismus leider für uns Angler bis auf einige wenige Stellen Geschichte war.Die Radler haben mir die Angelei dann so vermiest,daß ich mir dann keine 
Jahreslizenz mehr gekauft habe.Aber dieser Abschnitt der Donau wird mir immer in bester Erinnerung bleiben!Anbei ein Foto der Webcam mit Blick auf die Schlögener Schlinge!Rechts oben sieht man die Wiese oberhalb Inzell.
Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## Albrecht (26. April 2006)

*AW: Wo Gibt es noch Steckerlfische aus der Donau*



			
				mikemolto schrieb:
			
		

> Steckerlfische; hm. fand ich vor längerer Zeit beim Österreichurlaub total gut.
> Welchen Fisch nimmt man eigendlich dafür ???



Hallo,
im Salzkamergut nimmt man oft Reinanken (Renken) und Seelauben.

TL,
Albrecht


----------



## gismowolf (26. April 2006)

*AW: Wo Gibt es noch Steckerlfische aus der Donau*

Servus Albrecht!
Die "Spezialität" am Traunsee sind am Steckerl gebratene Riedlinge(kleine Schwebrenke),die eine Größe von 20 bis max.25cm erreichen.Bei einem Grillfest
habe ich pro Person 6 Stk vorbereitet und alle wurden verputzt!!


----------



## ribisehl (27. April 2006)

*AW: Wo Gibt es noch Steckerlfische aus der Donau*

Hallo Wolfgang ,danke für das schöne Foto ,zum fischen bin ich schon als kleiner Bub gegangen 100 meter vorm Haus ist der Perlbach jetzt heist er Bärnbach ein kleiner Wiesenbach aber voller Bachsaiblinge wir haben nur das Wasser etwas angestaut ,leider wurde alles Dränagiert und der Bach auf 300 -400 Meter mit Betonrohren versehen das war in den 70 Jahren kann mich noch gut daran Erinern habe den tag die Fische Aus dem alten Bachbett in Wasserkübeln zu meinen kleinen Teich getragen ,der Baggerfahrer war schon wütend er wolte das Wasser auf einmal umleiten in diesen Bach waren auch Krebse es wurde alles mit der Schubraupe zugeschüttet der name Perlbach oder Bärnbach  komt da früher da Perlmuscheln heimisch waren ,ja so war das früher jetzt wäre das nicht mehr möglich ,aber was nützt es die ehmaligen Sumpfwiesen werden nun intensiv genutzt es wird Gülle mist in rauhen mengen ausgebracht ,vor 3 4 Jahren hat sich weiter Bachabwärts eine schöne Population herangebildet doch dan hat einer mit Schmemistgülle gleich den Bach mitgedüngt seither ist wieder alles tot ,naja Menschliche Dumheit manchmall wird man ganz Traurig angesichts des Leids an der unschuldigen Natur ,troztem allen einen  schönen Abend und Petri Heil Franz..


----------



## Dorschi (27. April 2006)

*AW: Wo Gibt es noch Steckerlfische aus der Donau*

Gismo was sind denn bitte Blaunasen?
@ Ribesehl traurige Geschichte!


----------



## mikemolto (27. April 2006)

*AW: Wo Gibt es noch Steckerlfische aus der Donau*



			
				Albrecht schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> im Salzkamergut nimmt man oft Reinanken (Renken) und Seelauben.
> 
> TL,
> Albrecht



Dankeschön für Deine Antwort. Beim Thema " Steckerlfisch" kamen mir schon nostalgische Gedanken. 

......  sorry, aber haben diese Fische Größen von ca. 30- 35 cm ???
Solche hatten wir dort verspeist.


----------



## gismowolf (27. April 2006)

*AW: Wo Gibt es noch Steckerlfische aus der Donau*

@ Dorschi
Blaunasen (Umgangssprachlicher Name in Oberösterreich) sind in Deutschland als " Zährten " bekannt!Hauptvorkommen bei uns in der Donau und in allen Flüssen,die in die Donau münden!Auch im Attersee gibt es eine Population,die zum Laichen in die Aache aufsteigt,die vom Mondsee in den Attersee fließt.
Diese Zährten werden dort "Schied" genannt!!
@Ribisehl
Naja Franz,dann hast Du ja auch hautnah erlebt,was die Agrarbehörde und die Flußbauleitung mit unserer "Natur"aufgeführt haben!!Ich könnte schon ein Buch über solche Aktionen schreiben!Und das Beste dran ist,daß man jetzt seit einigen Jahren die verunstalteten und teilweise verrohrten Bäche wieder 
renaturalisiert(zurückbaut!!),weil man jetzt draufkommt,daß man Mist gebaut hat((oder weil oben angeführte Behörden Beschäftigung,sprich Arbeit brauchen,damit sie nicht eingespart werden????)).


----------



## Albrecht (27. April 2006)

*AW: Wo Gibt es noch Steckerlfische aus der Donau*



			
				gismowolf schrieb:
			
		

> Servus Albrecht!
> Die "Spezialität" am Traunsee sind am Steckerl gebratene Riedlinge(kleine Schwebrenke),die eine Größe von 20 bis max.25cm erreichen.Bei einem Grillfest
> habe ich pro Person 6 Stk vorbereitet und alle wurden verputzt!!



Gut schmecken tun die Kleinen ja, aber wie soll man Riedlinge von Maränen unterscheiden... außer durch die Größe (die Mindestlängen unterscheiden sich nämlich gravierend).

Ich hab's Gefühl das da massiv im Coregonen Kindergarten "gewildert" wird:c 

Viele Grüße,
Albrecht


----------



## gismowolf (27. April 2006)

*AW: Wo Gibt es noch Steckerlfische aus der Donau*

@Albrecht
Da hast Du glaub ich,voll in`s Schwarze getroffen!!


----------



## Dorschi (28. April 2006)

*AW: Wo Gibt es noch Steckerlfische aus der Donau*

Mann kann ja vor dem Abschlagen einen genetischen Fingerabdruck nehmen!

Besten Dank für die Erklärung Gismo!


----------



## martin k (28. April 2006)

*AW: Wo Gibt es noch Steckerlfische aus der Donau*

@gismo
Normalerweise, denke ich, nennt man bei uns den Rapfen "Schied"...würde mich interessieren ob am Attersee fälschlicherweise? die Blaunasen "Schied" getauft wurden??

lg
Martin


----------



## gismowolf (28. April 2006)

*AW: Wo Gibt es noch Steckerlfische aus der Donau*

Servus martin k !
Genauso ist es!Gut 8 Jahre dachte ich,daß auch im Attersee Rapfen vorkommen würden!Dann hab ich einmal einen alteingesessenen Angler diesbezüglich gefragt und der klärte mich auf,daß am Attersee eben die Blaunasen "Schied" genannt werden!!Ich hingegen erklärte ihm,daß speziell in der Donau der Rapfen,der raubende Weißfisch ohne Zähne,in der Gegend um Wien eben als "Schiad" bezeichnet wird!Zum Schied oder Rapfen habe ich eine ganz besondere Beziehung!Der erste Fisch,den ich in einem Donaualtwasser bei Regelsbrunn unter der Anleitung von Altmeister Norbert Eipeltauer  mit der Fliegenrute gefangen habe,war ein Schied mit ca.1,50kg....der hat mir an der
#6 Fliegenrute einiges im Drill abverlangt!!So um 1965 - 70 wurden auch im Neusiedlersee Schiede,gedacht als Futterfische für Zander,eingesetzt.Es trat
dann eher das Gegenteil ein,die Schiede waren plötzlich Nahrungskonkurrenten der Zander!!Mir hat`s aber eher sehr gefallen,denn am frühen Morgen konnte man immer laut hörbar in der Ruster Bucht die Schiede rauben sehen!


----------



## boat_c19 (21. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wo Gibt es noch Steckerlfische aus der Donau*

Hallo, ist schon eine Zeit her, aber ich fuhr von Amstetten über Zeillern in Richtung Donau, da war am rechten Straßenrand eine Hütte mit Steckerlfisch.


----------

